# Missing attachments -- post them



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Please post if you notice any attachments or link either not working or returning a blank image.
thanks


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

Just realized all the attachments in this thread: http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/il-2-sturmovik-pilot-s-lounge/hammered-home-screenshots-15102.html are missing with the exception of the last page

Also noticed several sigs aren't loading (Redbeard's, for example).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok....well this is going to be a bitch to fix.

Apparently when updated forum software to latest version -- it "fixed" a bug by deleting attachments that weren't properly attached to post.......well that's bullshit in my opinion.

I have a backup of the data before transfer, so attachments are not lost. However, to get them to display I have to merge the old database with the new one -- so that's what I have to work on to properly add them.

I just did a manual check and db modification along with recovering one image from that thread. It now shows. So, I know the steps and can confirm they work to recover attachments. Next step automate it -- cause there is a good 50,000+ to recover


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2015)

I've noticed that the pictures in my older posts have disappeared

Edit: I just had a look at my 1:1 cockpit thread which I've had going since 2010 and it looks like all the pictures I posted before April 2011 are gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm working on fix to recover them...just will take a little effort and testing. But they aren't lost - I recovered one manually to test.


T Bolt said:


> I've noticed that the pictures in my older posts have disappeared


----------



## parsifal (Oct 21, 2015)

horse I already mentioned the 'This day In Europe thread", but now they seem to have come back....a big relief, thanks man.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2015)

Missing attachments in this thread. Would be great if they could be restored. http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-markings-and-camouflage/raf-markings-camouflage-9316.html?highlight=british+markings


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)

I went through the entire thread and all links there work. What attachmernt do you mean Andy?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2015)

With well over 50,000 attachments (and sigs, etc.), it's going to take some time to transfer the old database over to the new one and get the server to adapt to the former attach/embed requests.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2015)

Wurger said:


> I went through the entire thread and all links there work. What attachmernt do you mean Andy?



I was just there the other day and everything is gone. Take a look at this post. The picture Paul is referring to is not there. Happens in many others as well.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2015)

I see.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2015)

I've noticed some of my very old threads with pics missing. Just blank. Checking my BoB thread now......


EDIT: Yup, BoB thread wiped out.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2015)

Our main Admin is till working on the forum soft. Just we need to wait a little bit.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 22, 2015)

Njaco said:


> I've noticed some of my very old threads with pics missing. Just blank. Checking my BoB thread now......
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yup, BoB thread wiped out.




I went and had a look myself. seems okay from my screen now.....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2015)

Still missing. And...................................................... "Get Lucky" is wiped out! Oh, the horror!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2015)

Also noticed several member's sigs missing like in this thread for example: Airframes, Crimea_River (and Micdrow's sig in Andy's screenshot) and Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep... and also I can't see the bar with the Give me Bacon! / Likes - Like this post / Dislikes - Dislike this post menu.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2015)

Can't see it anywhere? or just this thread? or just your posts?


Wurger said:


> Yep... and also I can't see the bar with the Give me Bacon! / Likes - Like this post / Dislikes - Dislike this post menu.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been working on the fix for attachments. Testing on backup database -- too make sure it works proper -- before running on live database.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)

horseUSA said:


> Can't see it anywhere? or just this thread? or just your posts?




I can't see them anywhere for my posts. Airframes seems to have the same problem with his siggy although the bar with the menu can be seen in his posts. And again I can't make the forums read by double clicking.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2015)

Horse, my photo blog is missing photos from page 1 to page 113. http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/brooks-photos-16469.html
Everything is there from page 114 on. The date on page 113 is Feb. 17, 2011 if that helps with finding the glitch. And thank you for all the work sir.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2015)

I just checked my Photography thread and found that the "missing" images are up through January 2011, by July of 2011, they are appearing just fine

http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/graugeists-photos-17650.html


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2015)

A good thread to test your fixes on would be the old Breaking News thread. None of the uploaded images are showing in it and there should be hundreds of them.
Breaking News: http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/breaking-news-7570.html
I know it was locked long ago but if the fixes work in that thread I would think they should work everywhere.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2015)

It appears that images before 2011 are missing while those posted later are showing up. I checked my BoB thread which was started in 2010 and I added images in 2012. The new stuff is there while the original pics are gone. Hope that helps.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2015)

I see these pics haven't changed!

http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 16, 2015)

well that was a pain in the ass!! database backups, merging old records, updating, and transferring all the deleted attachments from backup server...

but appears they are back! if you notice any funky stuff post please.
david


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2015)

Many, many thanks David for your time and effort.


----------

